# Rally confirmation



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I know its not rocket science but i can't remember how to confirm my attendance at the National Motorhome show Peterborough   
Tickets bought last night

Alan H


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*National Motorhome Show, Peterborough.*

Hi Fatalhud

No problem I have confirmed you on the list.

Normally you confirm via the e-mail which is sent to you when you put your name down on the list provisionally.

However some members don't get this e-mail for some reason so a post on the thread to ask us to do it for you is fine.

In case anyone else is thinking of attending this show, I would like to remind you that pre-booking for camping with Motorhomefacts.com closes at 9.00am on 3/4/09. So if you want to come and camp with us get booking, put us down as your club and get the £2 discount!! Don't forget to put your name on our rally list here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=182


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

HI

Finally booked with warners for Peterborough show, but having severe problems with me interweb just now.

Sorry for the hassle.

See you at P'boro

B16duv


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi b16duv

I have confirmed you for Peterborough

Looking forward to meeting you there

Mod informed 

Take care

R/M


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

Hiya can you confirm us for Peterborough pls ,just booked and paid   
we will be arriving Friday ..

Ash


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Ash
I have confirmed your place for Peterborough.
see you there
scottie


----------

